# framing paintings in athens



## bluevelvet (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi! Does anybody know a professional and good framer in Athens, around Kifissia/Marousi area? Have some nice paintings I would like to frame. Thanks!


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

usually shops that sell paintings frame too, are you planning on selling or collecting?


----------

